# Things not to do?



## MadHatter Angling (Feb 13, 2017)

Hey all,

I am new to this forum and there are supposedly some unspoken rules about what to do and not to do on this site. I was hoping a few people would enlighten me on the do's and font's of posting on a fishing forum. Thanks and happy angling


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

I'd say be truthful and if you disagree with a post , don't be afraid to speak your mind in a constructive way . Stay away from personal attacks on forum members. Also many members dont like giving away specific spots lakes where their catching fish. many will educate members on techniques, water depth, lures baits colors but not honey holes!!!!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

carp said:


> I'd say be truthful and if you disagree with a post , don't be afraid to speak your mind in a constructive way . Stay away from personal attacks on forum members. Also many members dont like giving away specific spots lakes where their catching fish. many will educate members on techniques, water depth, lures baits colors but not honey holes!!!!!


WELL SAID!

In addition; "If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all".


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Yeah I avoid spot burning... got too specific one or two times and saw the results lol


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

The only rule I have is if you catch more than 3 fish at any given spot you must send me a PM with GPS coordinates....lol

Welcome to OGF and enjoy the site. A lot of good guys that are very willing to help you out. With as many followers as OGF has there are always a few bad apples, just ignore those people and post and don't get in a argument over it. Also, don't disagree with the weight of a fish, that always gets people going (kind of funny actually).


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Welcome to the best site on the net...
Don't be leery of joining in on conversations, asking questions or giving your input on questions asked by others.
Our discussions on different topics is how we all learn if we keep our minds open enough to at least consider what someone else is saying.

Edited my post to give ya a helpful tip as far as where to post things.
The 'Ohio Fishing Report' area is for 'fishing report' threads in specific areas around Ohio.
Drop down and look at the 'General Discussion' area.
Respectfully, the 'Lounge' subsection of General Discussion is where threads such as this one should be. The Lounge is where many topics can be discussed.

Not a big issue but you'll keep the mods. happier by not having to move your threads around to the proper areas.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Keep an eye on this central Ohio section because people post many reports on stream conditions, etc. The Lounge is for general fishing-related discussions not specific to one area. Explore some of the other sections like home and garden, comedy corner, etc., not specific to fishing.

Ask for advice and you'll get a lot. Sometimes people will PM you with tips they don't want to make public.

The problem with posting about specific locations is, the board has countless non-contributing lurkers looking for tips on where the good spots are. Many members here have many stories about someone posting about a particular spot, and then in the next few days or weeks there is a crowd of people fishing it out, usually leaving trash as well.

Finally, NO ONE WILL TELL YOU WHERE THEY FIND MUSHROOMS, it's easier to get the GPS coordinates of their spouses' underwear drawers.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

FOSR said:


> ...Ask for advice and you'll get a lot. Sometimes people will PM you with tips they don't want to make public.
> 
> The problem with posting about specific locations is, the board has countless non-contributing lurkers looking for tips on where the good spots are. Many members here have many stories about someone posting about a particular spot, and then in the next few days or weeks there is a crowd of people fishing it out, usually leaving trash as well...


I think this is the big one as well. Don't post specific locations unless you want people getting mad at you . You can still help people and give a great report without telling them where you were fishing.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Yeah, don't give out spots.

Do - 

give stream or lake conditions
baits style used
action of fast retrieve, steady retr, slow, etc
fish behavior seemed lethargic, normal, agressive
any indicators of the progression of the spawn for the body of water you may have been fishing
the exact weight of the fish you catch (kidding, don't do that). lol


----------



## Shields (Mar 30, 2014)

Everyone seems to have forgot the number 1 rule, Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

FOSR said:


> Keep an eye on this central Ohio section because people post many reports on stream conditions, etc. The Lounge is for general fishing-related discussions not specific to one area. Explore some of the other sections like home and garden, comedy corner, etc., not specific to fishing.
> 
> Ask for advice and you'll get a lot. Sometimes people will PM you with tips they don't want to make public.
> 
> ...


Since I don't eat them I would tell you exactly where I found mushrooms.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

You will only divulge your spot once.... after that it will be ours!
Great to have you aboard!
Al


----------



## MadHatter Angling (Feb 13, 2017)

Well this is strictly for people new to the site... and i am a youtuber so i said to go check out my youtube channel and someone said not to promote your youtube channel on here... why is that? i feel like people don't like things like that. Also i made another thread that was , in my eyes, supposed to be anything and everything related to a certain river near me. I wanted to be very specific so i basically made a thread called LITTLE MIAMI RIVER- anything and everything. A person said that he predicted an account ban on me for it? what for? there's obviously a lot of things i don't know about the online posting world and i'd love to learn as much as i can so not to get put in "timeout" or get my account banned. I just wanted to streamline the information so that any one could go there and learn anything and everything related to a certain topic.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

In the past we've had bad experiences with youtubers using OGF as a platform to advertise thier channel, with the sole intent of making money. They generally could care less about this site, or the people dedicated to it: They just care about youtube views/subscriptions, and the money that comes with it.

By all means share a video or two. Just be careful not to repeatedly ask for "likes and subscribe's".

Also be cautious on where exactly the video was shot, and take a second to think how posting said Video on this site would affect the spot you were fishing.


----------



## MadHatter Angling (Feb 13, 2017)

acklac7 said:


> In the past we've had bad experiences with youtubers using OGF as a platform to advertise thier channel, with the sole intent of making money. They generally could care less about this site, or the people dedicated to it: They just care about youtube views/subscriptions, and the money that comes with it.
> 
> By all means share a video or two. Just be careful not to repeatedly ask for "likes and subscribe's".
> 
> Also be cautious on where exactly the video was shot, and take a second to think how posting said Video on this site would affect the spot you were fishing.


Makes sense... I'm not like that. I'm definitely more interested in learning over all. That will be my only reference on this site.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

MadHatter Angling said:


> Well this is strictly for people new to the site... and i am a youtuber so i said to go check out my youtube channel and someone said not to promote your youtube channel on here... why is that? i feel like people don't like things like that. Also i made another thread that was , in my eyes, supposed to be anything and everything related to a certain river near me. I wanted to be very specific so i basically made a thread called LITTLE MIAMI RIVER- anything and everything. A person said that he predicted an account ban on me for it? what for? there's obviously a lot of things i don't know about the online posting world and i'd love to learn as much as i can so not to get put in "timeout" or get my account banned. I just wanted to streamline the information so that any one could go there and learn anything and everything related to a certain topic.


I think all of your questions would be answered on their own if you'd give it more than 24hrs of being a member here. Read through past forums and make use of the search feature before trying to revolutionize how you perceive things as being done here. This is in reference to the thread you created in the SW forum.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

And The Little Miami / Big Darby are two very, very sensitive flows. People are very very passionate about them. In the past there's been lots of drama related to specific postings on those two flows in particular - Not surprised you caught some flak.


----------



## Shields (Mar 30, 2014)

MadHatter Angling said:


> Well this is strictly for people new to the site... and i am a youtuber so i said to go check out my youtube channel and someone said not to promote your youtube channel on here... why is that? i feel like people don't like things like that. Also i made another thread that was , in my eyes, supposed to be anything and everything related to a certain river near me. I wanted to be very specific so i basically made a thread called LITTLE MIAMI RIVER- anything and everything. A person said that he predicted an account ban on me for it? what for? there's obviously a lot of things i don't know about the online posting world and i'd love to learn as much as i can so not to get put in "timeout" or get my account banned. I just wanted to streamline the information so that any one could go there and learn anything and everything related to a certain topic.


Lol screw anyone telling you that you can't post videos. I personally enjoy watching videos about fishing, and if the fishing is being done local it's an added bonus! In my opinion, please post videos. I sense a few ppl on here are still upset about 1rod1reel. Only natural to have a few bitter apples.


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

No one has mentioned the #1 rule..No religion or politics..As well as vulgar/inappropriate language.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

yeah, the political correctness police will banish you if you hurt someone's feelings ... but all in all a great place to learn and share you knowledge and experiences ... there's not much about fishing that someone here can't answer


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

FOSR said:


> Keep an eye on this central Ohio section because people post many reports on stream conditions, etc. The Lounge is for general fishing-related discussions not specific to one area. Explore some of the other sections like home and garden, comedy corner, etc., not specific to fishing.
> 
> Ask for advice and you'll get a lot. Sometimes people will PM you with tips they don't want to make public.
> 
> ...


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

Hey FOSR/Alex thank you for making me laugh on my birthday!! The thing about the Mushrooms and the GPS coordinates for the underwear drawer was great. Had a shitty day at work and just forgot about it all!!! And a few good IPA's helped as well!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!! As others have said, if you post a stream report, please keep the name of the stream to yourself, and, when posting a picture, make sure the background is obscured. (You'd be amazed at how good we are at deciphering a spot based on background only, lol.). I personally like to pose my fish in front of tree trunks, although I ran into a forum member last summer who informed me that he knew exactly where I caught my smallmouth because he recognized the tree.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Big Cat Paylakes are also frowned upon...


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Big Cat Paylakes are also frowned upon...


LOL. 

Surprised that didn't come up on page 1....


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Trying to think of other instant drama threads... If you catch a Muskie in summer don't post about it. If you catch and keep bass don't post about it. Paylakes already mentioned. Biggest one is don't blow up a spot and I think that one has already been driven home. Welcome to OGF!


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Don't post/advise people to break the laws(trespassing,etc.) Still burns me up when I see "well its a dumb rule/law,go ahead and do it anyways.I do."


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

When you created an account to become a member, did you, or a few other's, really read the T.O.S and digest it?
That's the best start you will get by familiarizing yourself with the basics.
And yes, you can post videos as much as you like. Just be mindful advertising is a different subject.

Welcome. Now, give us your best/favorite fishing spot and techniques.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

And really,if you follow the tos rules ,you can post what you want. If someone don't like it.theyll simply Voice thereopinion an move on. It's a fishing website. Don't take things personal.
You do you buddy.....


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Saugeyefisher said:


> And really,if you follow the tos rules ,you can post what you want. If someone don't like it.theyll simply Voice thereopinion an move on. It's a fishing website. Don't take things personal.
> You do you buddy.....


thought of another...if you catch 30+ crappie on your lunch break don't post about it. nobody likes to hear that stuff.  just kidding saugeyefisher. i love reading those posts. wont be long!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Bleeding Minnow said:


> thought of another...if you catch 30+ crappie on your lunch break don't post about it. nobody likes to hear that stuff.  just kidding saugeyefisher. i love reading those posts. wont be long!


It's a coming,hope they run a little bigger this season!!! 
We're getting them on buckeye already,But no accounts out east yet though......


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

No Religion? God bless all the OGF members! I pray for fish every Sunday! Most of the time I'm rewarded! Anyone wants to meet me in church and reep the rewards of aboundant fish let me know! "Give a man a fish he will eat for a day... Teach a man to fish, he will have food for life!!!"


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

carp said:


> ....God bless all the OGF members!...


You're a better man than I, lol.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Flannel_Carp said:


> You're a better man than me, lol.


lol there's some only a mother and the good Lord could love


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

carp said:


> "Give a man a fish he will eat for a day... Teach a man to fish, he will have food for life!!!"


I thought it was always, "Give a man a fish..........you will have one less fish!"


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

rutty said:


> I thought it was always, "Give a man a fish..........you will have one less fish!"[/QUOTE
> 
> Funny you say that, A guy at a lake in central Ohio,,, hangs out by a very active, and busy boat ramp almost everyday. I've seen this same guy get limits of fish just by boaters coming in with a few fish and wanting to give them away!!! He's always willing to take them! He limits out everyday!


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I see that a lot too. It always makes me wonder why they kept them to begin with, if they were just going to give them away. I guess if they know there will be a guy wanting them at the ramp, I can understand that. However, I see guys all the time just randomly asking people if they want their catch after they get their boat out. Why not just toss them back?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

As a rule, most of my fish get thrown back when I'm fishing alone.
There was a family I used to see fishing from the bank at Lake Logan that I came to know that I used to give fish to now and again if I saw them there. They had four little kids and I knew they could(and did) use the fish. Other than seeing a family that I think could use the catch, the fish get thrown back.

The last couple years my G-son has really gotten into fishing and when we go, we will usually keep a mess. Especially crappie and big gills.
He loves eating them and has learned that when you keep a fish, there's a responsibility that when keeping fish, fish is gonna die and it won't be wasted. It will be cleaned and eaten.


This year he wants to start hunting and we've talked about the same principles that apply to not keeping a fish unless it's going to be eaten applies to killing something hunting as well.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

beaver said:


> I see that a lot too. It always makes me wonder why they kept them to begin with, if they were just going to give them away. I guess if they know there will be a guy wanting them at the ramp, I can understand that. However, * I see guys all the time just randomly asking people if they want their catch after they get their boat out. Why not just toss them back?*


Mine are dead! They've been in the cooler all day. 
We catch 20 perch, early AM,,, then flog a dead horse the rest of the day. 
Then GET REAL LAZY at the ramp & make someone's day,,,, someone who probably didn't catch NOTHING! (Specially a kid or a lady!) 
AND maybe get some GOOD KARMA in return. 'What goes around',,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Would the guy, with the 20 perch that we handed him, GET BUSTED!? (if he didn't have a license?)


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Doboy said:


> Mine are dead! They've been in the cooler all day.
> We catch 20 perch, early AM,,, then flog a dead horse the rest of the day.
> Then GET REAL LAZY at the ramp & make someone's day,,,, someone who probably didn't catch NOTHING! (Specially a kid or a lady!)
> AND maybe get some GOOD KARMA in return. 'What goes around',,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> ...


Yes he can. An he has to count it as his limit.
I don't give fish away at the lake anymore,but yeah I've done what do boy has done before to.
I give away 85% of all the fish I catch. But I fillet and freeze it first. Xmas gifts,sucking up to customers,I enjoy giving people fillets. Think about it. Not everyone can go out catch a limit of fish then clean them. It makes me proud.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Yes he can. An he has to count it as his limit.
> I don't give fish away at the lake anymore,but yeah I've done what do boy has done before to.
> I give away 85% of all the fish I catch. But I fillet and freeze it first. Xmas gifts,sucking up to customers,I enjoy giving people fillets. Think about it. Not everyone can go out catch a limit of fish then clean them. It makes me proud.


Used to do the same with deer every year. There was a lady that lived in Hocking Co. that had several small children and they were up against it. Used to shoot and process her a deer every year when I lived there and always felt good about doing so.
Every year when we would take her that deer along with some canned /frozen veggies out of the garden she would humbly accept it and her eyes would swell up a bit with tears. After a couple years, she told me that she could process the deer herself if I brought it to her so just started dropping her the deer off.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Great story and gesture fastwater! That s something you should feel good about!
As well as gifts,I have 2 older guys that just can't get out an produce like they used,that love eating fish.i try an keep some in there freezers as well....


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Yes he can. An he has to count it as his limit.
> I don't give fish away at the lake anymore,but yeah I've done what do boy has done before to.
> I give away 85% of all the fish I catch. But I fillet and freeze it first. Xmas gifts,sucking up to customers,I enjoy giving people fillets. Think about it. Not everyone can go out catch a limit of fish then clean them. It makes me proud.


Good point Saugeye ... I have a good friend that I fish with who's a decent outdoorsman, can field dress a deer and a decent job on a walleye or bass but can't clean a fish smaller than 17" worth a hoot and he's been doing it for 50 years ... laugh he keeps blaming it on his fillet knife but I've watched him butcher a mess of perch and gills numerous times ... he's one of those guys that thinks he can just run the blade thru the fish and voila, a nice fillet, but he leaves a lot of meat on the carcass


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Drives me nuts when avid fisherman cant clean fish!


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Mods should make this thread a sticky... lots of good info for newbies


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

*LOL,,,, I had to go all the way back to #1,,,, JUST TO SEE WHERE THIS ALL STARTED!!!!* 



MadHatter Angling said:


> "Hey all, I am new to this forum and there are supposedly some unspoken rules about what to do and not to do on this site. I was hoping a few people would enlighten me on the do's and font's of posting on a fishing forum. Thanks and happy angling"


*MadHatter,,, here's another one. Try NOT to steal someones post!*
*LMBO,,,,,, & For Heavens sake, Never-Ever go OFF TOPIC!* 

MadHatter,,,, you still out there!?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

carp said:


> Drives me nuts when avid fisherman cant clean fish!


I'm trying to think if I know any fisherman that can't cut up a fish. I don't think I do.
But I don't see a problem with some one not knowing how to clean one. There's a lot of guys out fishing that don't have any desire at all to keep fish. Then there's the lake Erie guy that might drop them off at the cleaners his hole life.
I was lucky enough to learn from 3 different guys an watched tons of fish being cleaned before I cleaned my first. 
The worst is all the guys that keep fish with no intentions at all on cleaning them. This happens a lot! Something about catching fish and ego's.they just HAVE to show that fish off. 

Lol doboy,off topic? Haha what's that?


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Don't handle fish with dry hands. 
Don't torque on a fishes jaw (support the belly) if you need to handle it. 
Don't leave trash in the river, and pack-out as much trash as you can find. 

I couldn't resist the welcoming thread title. Welcome to OGF @MadHatter Angling


----------



## WestCentralOhio (Mar 18, 2012)

Dont be surprised when people start showing up at your spots after you post photos on instagram and youtube. Guys are posting photos of great catches from the scioto and I'm able to determine their exact spots. NUTS! Ive made the mistake of posting too many photos so im very cautious. I will check out your spot after you post a photo of a 24+ inch saugeye or a Muskie. Sorry not sorry


----------



## WestCentralOhio (Mar 18, 2012)

Bleeding Minnow said:


> Trying to think of other instant drama threads... If you catch a Muskie in summer don't post about it. If you catch and keep bass don't post about it. Paylakes already mentioned. Biggest one is don't blow up a spot and I think that one has already been driven home. Welcome to OGF!


Whats taboo about posting summer muskie info?


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

WestCentralOhio said:


> Whats taboo about posting summer muskie info?


Haha, post a pic of a musky caught in summer and you will see! Some guys love those fish more than their kids! I guess the warm water makes it hard fro them to survive after a fight.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Once you put them in the cooler they will be fine


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Anything I post on OGF, go ahead and don't do that!! Hahahahahaha


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

Didn't read through all these so it may have been covered. But never post the weight of the fish..."here is my 6.78# largemouth!". People will argue the weight even is your scale is in the pic...."oh I had that scale, pice of junk" "take the led head out of his jaw, it's at least .75 oz!!" Most of all don't post a "guess the weight" thread.....made that mistake last year if any one remembers 

welcome to the site!!


----------



## Shields (Mar 30, 2014)

WestCentralOhio said:


> Dont be surprised when people start showing up at your spots after you post photos on instagram and youtube. Guys are posting photos of great catches from the scioto and I'm able to determine their exact spots. NUTS! Ive made the mistake of posting too many photos so im very cautious. I will check out your spot after you post a photo of a 24+ inch saugeye or a Muskie. Sorry not sorry


So you're warning him about ppl like you? Lol fair enough


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

saug-I said:


> Didn't read through all these so it may have been covered. But never post the weight of the fish..."here is my 6.78# largemouth!". People will argue the weight even is your scale is in the pic...."oh I had that scale, pice of junk" "take the led head out of his jaw, it's at least .75 oz!!" Most of all don't post a "guess the weight" thread.....made that mistake last year if any one remembers
> 
> welcome to the site!!


Don't think your "guess the weight" thread was a mistake at all. Rather enjoyed it. Sadly, it was a perfect example of a good thread that got turned sideways by a few keyboard commandos. A shame that seems to happen often if most any thread of any topic stays active long enough.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

I ask myself before I click the "Post Reply" button, "Will this add value to the site? ".


----------



## WestCentralOhio (Mar 18, 2012)

Shields said:


> So you're warning him about ppl like you? Lol fair enough


Haha. I live in Dublin but I didn't grow up fishing the scioto so I'm still learning how/where to fish it. I will definitely take advantage of the information people post online!


----------



## WestCentralOhio (Mar 18, 2012)

Don't eat the bass


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

WestCentralOhio said:


> Don't eat the bass


...and in certain times of the year, they often advise ya to not even let the water come in contact with your skin from the Scioto up around about the zoo clear down past Griggs. Let alone eat any fish outa there.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> ...and in certain times of the year, they often advise ya to not even let the water come in contact with your skin from the Scioto up around about the zoo clear down past Griggs. Let alone eat any fish outa there.


I heard it caught on fire 2 times.....


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I heard it caught on fire 2 times.....


Yep...massive 'all you could eat' fish fry. Just showed up at the bank with your hot sauce and beverage.
Had all those million $ home owners along Griggs a bit upset cause they couldn't get their Ski Nautiques out and ski. They griped all the while their landscapers sprayed chemicals on their manicured lawns that ran off into the river.


----------



## WestCentralOhio (Mar 18, 2012)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I heard it caught on fire 2 times.....


I only heard about the one time. But you could be right.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

WestCentralOhio said:


> I only heard about the one time. But you could be right.


Cuyhoga i think


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

I'll say the Scioto around the upper end of O'Shea and below the spillway at Griggs still produces some nice smallies at certain times of the year. Some may have 3-4 eyes ,glow at night or have two tails but they are still fun to catch.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Welcome aboard Mad Hatter - Hope to see you on the water this spring.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Say what you want to and when you want to. Some guys get butt hurt, but they'll get over it! It's all about fishing, I don't mind telling people where I fish.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Don't think your "guess the weight" thread was a mistake at all. Rather enjoyed it. Sadly, it was a perfect example of a good thread that got turned sideways by a few keyboard commandos. A shame that seems to happen often if most any thread of any topic stays active long enough.


Didn't I win that thread? lol  I love those threads!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

9Left said:


> lol...can someone please lock this stupid thread?


I think you need to read the 3rd post....... Whats stupid about it?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Didn't I win that thread? lol  I love those threads!


I think you did...with Saugeye Tom coming in a close 2nd. 
That was a fun thread


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I most certainly enjoyed it


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Don't think your "guess the weight" thread was a mistake at all. Rather enjoyed it. Sadly, it was a perfect example of a good thread that got turned sideways by a few keyboard commandos. A shame that seems to happen often if most any thread of any topic stays active long enough.


I too enjoyed it FW!! Still not sure I read all the comments but it sure was fun!! Might have to resurrect it this spring


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

saug-I said:


> I too enjoyed it FW!! Still not sure I read all the comments but it sure was fun!! Might have to resurrect it this spring


Absolutely!


----------



## MadHatter Angling (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the positive comments! It seems like there are some sensitive people on here but that's alright... I appreciate everyones feedback and am glad I contributed some positive information to the site's beginners. I would have never thought about some of this stuff if i hadn't read it on here first. IT ALL MAKES SENSE NOW!


----------



## WestCentralOhio (Mar 18, 2012)

MadHatter Angling said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am new to this forum and there are supposedly some unspoken rules about what to do and not to do on this site. I was hoping a few people would enlighten me on the do's and font's of posting on a fishing forum. Thanks and happy angling


What is your YouTube channel?


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

WestCentralOhio said:


> What is your YouTube channel?


It's his name, I found it today and he's got some
Goofy dance videos hahaha!! Couldn't help myself there. I subscribed to it just because I like watching other people's local videos.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

saug-I said:


> I too enjoyed it FW!! Still not sure I read all the comments but it sure was fun!! Might have to resurrect it this spring


Really? NO!!!!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

saug-I said:


> I too enjoyed it FW!! Still not sure I read all the comments but it sure was fun!! Might have to resurrect it this spring


Im game!


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I don't know of any time the Scioto ever caught fire, except one very old account from downtown. There was the Hayden mill property on the riverbank in what is the new parkland; they tried some new furnace fuel that didn't work so they dumped it and the river burned.

The Cuyahoga did burn more than once, but on one particular time it caught the national news and the rest is history.


----------



## foton (Nov 25, 2012)

Ok what was the question again?


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

fastwater said:


> ...and in certain times of the year, they often advise ya to not even let the water come in contact with your skin from the Scioto up around about the zoo clear down past Griggs. Let alone eat any fish outa there.


And don't believe everything you read. I have been wading/fishing this stretch of the Scioto for 40yrs and am just doing fine and catching fine.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

foton said:


> Ok what was the question again?


I believe the answer was "Give a man a fish, he eats for a day. Teach a man to fish, you'll find him raiding your spot in two weeks."


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Regarding contact with water: EPA water quality criteria

https://www.epa.gov/wqc/microbial-pathogenrecreational-water-quality-criteria


----------



## foton (Nov 25, 2012)

FOSR can you summarize and simplify those reports a bit? Is it safe to wade around Griggs and North and South?


----------



## WestCentralOhio (Mar 18, 2012)

foton said:


> FOSR can you summarize and simplify those reports a bit? Is it safe to wade around Griggs and North and South?


Depends. It seems my body has built up an immunity to the bacteria and chemicals floating around in the rivers and lakes. We used to cut our feet on clams and no major infections. Cows would **** and piss uptream a few hundred yards from our swimming hole. And I used to walk without waders below a water treatment plant. Im good. I'm not allergic to anything and I don't get bad infections.


----------



## foton (Nov 25, 2012)

Hmm well ask Deazell about infections.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

foton said:


> Hmm well ask Deazell about infections.


I thought I was invincible, too, until this nearly killed me in October. Courtesy of our cleanest stream.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Deazl666 said:


> I thought I was invincible, too, until this nearly killed me in October. Courtesy of our cleanest stream.
> 
> View attachment 230951


Yep...we're all healthy/invincible ....until we're not.


----------



## WestCentralOhio (Mar 18, 2012)

Deazl666 said:


> I thought I was invincible, too, until this nearly killed me in October. Courtesy of our cleanest stream.
> 
> View attachment 230951


That's a big cut. Did you get it treated immediately after getting cut or did you wait to see a doctor?


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

foton - yes you should be able to wade OK, usual cautions apply. "Primary contact" with water includes swimming or any other immersion where you might swallow ("ingest") water. "Secondary contact" covers wading, hands in water, etc.

Cuts - some of the local mussels are named Heelsplitter.


----------



## foton (Nov 25, 2012)

Heelsplitter! ... YIKES


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Deazl666 said:


> I thought I was invincible, too, until this nearly killed me in October. Courtesy of our cleanest stream.
> 
> View attachment 230951


If I remember right, you ran a stick into your leg and actually had to pull a piece of it out correct? 

With as much bacteria in our systems nowadays , I'm amazed that this doesn't happen more often. I'm guilty of it myself. Once the water warms up above hypothermia levels, I wet wade some of the nastiest swamps and creeks around. The kind you step into 24" of water and go another 18" into jet black mud. Luckily , I've never gotten an infection that a little A& D and alcohol didn't wipe out. That's scary stuff.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

And always your best lure!!


----------

